

Imaginary Color - chadaustin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginary_color
To determine whether Sharp's new four-primary-color HDTVs would matter, I spent the evening researching light perception and color theory.  If you haven't seen the commercials, they're adding a yellow element to each pixel in order to better-reproduce yellows and golds.<p>Anyway, I stumbled across this article on imaginary color.  Check out this gem:<p>At Walt Disney World, Kodak engineered Epcot's pavement to be a certain hue of pink so that the grass would look greener through the reverse of this effect.
======
chadaustin
To determine whether Sharp's new four-primary-color HDTVs would matter, I
spent the evening researching light perception and color theory. If you
haven't seen the commercials, they're adding a yellow element to each pixel in
order to better-reproduce yellows and golds.

Anyway, I stumbled across this article on imaginary color. Check out this gem:

At Walt Disney World, Kodak engineered Epcot's pavement to be a certain hue of
pink so that the grass would look greener through the reverse of this effect.

------
impeachgod
I wonder if somehow we could hook up wires to our brains so that we could
experience these colors.

